# Do you smoke?



## Furcade (Feb 4, 2013)

A question I've been wanting to ask for a while now: how many of you smoke cigarettes? Do you encourage/discourage others to/from smoking?

If you do smoke habitually, how do you feel about it? Do you feel it's having adverse effects on your health? Why do you smoke, and why did you start?

If you don't smoke, how do you feel about friends that do? Are you actively involved in preventing people from smoking?

Discuss!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 4, 2013)

Dont do it, and for fucks sake dont force other people to be exposed to it. I am highly allergic and when i politely tell people this they 9/10 times just blow the smoke in my face. I HATE SMOKERS LIKE THIS, if you do this I will come to your house and garrote you.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 4, 2013)

I smoked weed for the better part of a year, but my job is going to make it impossible to keep doing so, so I had to stop. I don't smoke cigarettes or cigars, tried and hated it. My parents used to smoke, but my sister and I got them to stop. My sister smoked for a decade or so, but now she's smoking E-cig's.

I try to get others onto the E-cig craze, but not aggressively, I just throw the idea out there to people who murmur about wanting to quit smoking.


----------



## Percy (Feb 4, 2013)

Never smoked cigarettes, never will.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't do it, and it's a bad idea to start.  But I won't heckle people who are already doing it and say stuff like, "Why don't you just quit?" because I know in a lot of circumstances people want to stop, but it's just too difficult.


----------



## Furcade (Feb 4, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Dont do it, and for fucks sake dont force other people to be exposed to it. I am highly allergic and when i politely tell people this they 9/10 times just blow the smoke in my face. I HATE SMOKERS LIKE THIS, if you do this I will come to your house and garrote you.



Yeah, the worst part is exposing people who don't want to be exposed. I guess, in that sense, smoking in public is sort of a big "fuck you" to people nearby who don't want to inhale second-hand smoke.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't smoke and it irritates my lungs so I will not however i will not chew a person out for smoking unless it's in my house or car. Then it's "fuck you, smoke outside".


----------



## badlands (Feb 4, 2013)

i'm a heavy smoker. i have tried to quit many times but failed, i seem to turn into the incredible hulk without a fag.

seriously do not start! it isn't big and it certainly isn't clever.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't smoke and never will



Furcade said:


> Yeah, the worst part is exposing people who don't want to be exposed. I guess, in that sense, smoking in public is sort of a big "fuck you" to people nearby who don't want to inhale second-hand smoke.



This and the fact that many smokers seem to think that the world is there ash tray.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't smoke, I never have and I likely never well. The risk of horrible cancers and the drain on my money put me off. I also don't like seeing cigraette litter everywhere.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 4, 2013)

I did for a short time, mostly because the people around me were doing it too. There's nothing pretty about it, it's a nasty habit and an incredibly stupid one to allow yourself to be involved with. If you don't smoke, stay that way. If you do smoke, I wish you strength and the courage to do what you should have already done.

To be honest, I won't tolerate anyone smoking cigarettes around me. I can't fathom why you would even smoke those; At least a cigar looks classy and isn't offensive smelling.


----------



## idejtauren (Feb 4, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Dont do it, and for fucks sake dont force other people to be exposed to it. I am highly allergic and when i politely tell people this they 9/10 times just blow the smoke in my face. I HATE SMOKERS LIKE THIS, if you do this I will come to your house and garrote you.



I love you.
I mean, yeah totally agree.
Fuck smokers.


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Feb 4, 2013)

I've never smoked in my life and I don't plan on it either it's destroyed so many peoples lives that I know. I used to be friends with someone before they tried to act cool by smoking and now he's a complete asshole and tries to fight everyone. I tried to stop people from smoking but they basically threatened me so I thought fuck them let them smoke themselves to death. I did manage to get one of friends to stop smoking and now he plays rugby with me and he's never been healthier.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 4, 2013)

I smoke cigars very irregularly, they're a treat. However, when I do smoke them, I smoke them almost indiscriminately.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't smoke and I don't really care if other people do. It's their money if they want to spend it.


----------



## ZerX (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't smoke. tried it once didn't like it. I was coughing for the next 30-60min and that was the end of that


----------



## Bliss (Feb 4, 2013)

A cigar.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 4, 2013)

I smoke the ganga-maryjane-weed when it's available and I smoke cigarettes occasionally when I'm drinking. Not much of a smoker really.


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 4, 2013)

When I smoke a cigarette, it's a clove cig. I can put down cigarettes and not have withdrawal or cravings. Most of my smoker friends hate me for this. I do love smoking a good cigar, Java Mints are my favorite to smoke.

I do however smoke a hookah 5 to 6 nights of the week. It's natural tobacco and it's cooler temp wise to smoke than a cigarette. I'm allergic to anything else that someone might ruin a good hookah with, so I tend to get offended about weed the same way dinosaurdamnit gets when someone blows smoke in her face. I get splitting migraines from weed, so I've never touched the stuff other than second hand.


----------



## Teal (Feb 4, 2013)

I would die if I smoked.  And I hate having an asthma attack everytime I have to walk by someone smoking. -_-


----------



## Aetius (Feb 4, 2013)

Smoking is bad, mmkay?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 4, 2013)

I smoke both hookah and cigarettes occasionally, but I'm not addicted to them. They just calm my nerves and allow me to focus.

I used to give people shit for it, back when I was thoroughly stuck up my own ass hole and thought they should burn in a pit for being so stupid, but by now I just don't give a fuck.
People poison themselves with shit all the time.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm currently in the process of quitting using a modded ecig.  I use the ecig mostly but here and there I will have a real one.  Though I do continue to smoke fine cigars on special occasions.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 4, 2013)

I've tried cigs on multiple occasions, but I couldn't get into it. I don't _dislike_ smoking myself, but I find it more pointless than chewing gum. So if I feel like any of that, it's just cheaper to chew gum.

Big up the smokers who try to quit and/or be respectful of other people, but as for those faggots who smoke just to look cool, rebellious, or blow smoke into people's faces, I sincerely hope that they get cancer and die so our air can be cleaner and not put me or anyone else at risk too. Or you know, just fucking quit and/or learn some common respect, that'd be great. The former is a pickle, but the latter isn't a fucking complex affair, now, is it?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 4, 2013)

Nope. 
And I can't see the appeal in it. What's so great about inhaling smoke?


----------



## BouncyOtter (Feb 4, 2013)

Smoke and I do not get along very well.  I've never had a cigarette, and I never plan on starting.  We are supposed to encourage patients to stop smoking, but never in any kind of forcible way, obviously.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Feb 4, 2013)

I refuse to smoke, simple as that.


----------



## Corto (Feb 4, 2013)

I used to smoke about a pack a day, but could spend entire weeks (sometimes months) without smoking, not because I thought "I should quit", but because I honest to God forgot I smoked.

Nowadays I smoke much less, about 5 fags a day (sometimes less, more when I drink) but can't spend a week without smoking. So, strangely, while I smoke less, I think I'm finally completely addicted to it. I usually respect non-smokers though, and as such always ask whoever is with me if it bothers them, never smoke indoors, etc etc.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 4, 2013)

I used to smoke cigarettes but I quit.

Weed is much more fun B)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 4, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> What's so great about inhaling smoke?


It's a chemical intake with a chemical response.
Same as any other drug.


----------



## Azure (Feb 4, 2013)

More than any of you, on either account. Don't like it? Fuck away from me then and quit your bellyaching, and if I hear somebody go ewwwww cigarettes in the street, I try to blow some love their way because fuck you too you prude ass bitch.


----------



## powderhound (Feb 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I also don't like seeing cigraette litter everywhere.



It's definitely getting stigmatized. 

We needed a lighter to melt some ptex for some ski repairs this weekend. My friend called out in a locker room full skiers to see if anyone had one and literally 40 people stopped and gave us looks that could kill. It was like a western when a guy walks into a bar and everything stops. He then says "Its for ptex..." and then everyone leaps into action tossing their crap for a lighter like its some kind of emergency. To that end one guy goes into the infirmary calling for a lighter. Everyone's tending to injured people and no one pays any attention. He then yells "its for ptex" and two people abandon their patients and come to his aid. It was pretty funny. 

The culture is really starting to more and more hostile towards smokers these days.


----------



## Golden (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm indifferent to smokers, but I'd personally never do cigarettes. I do weed and chocolate/coffee flavoured cigars ever once in a while.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 5, 2013)

Tried hookah, hated it. Smoked some weed, it's alright, but I've stopped that for the time being. Never smoked a cigarette, and never will.

I'm kinda surprised by the poll, seems like almost every furry I've met has been a smoker.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't stand the smoke or smokers inconsiderately blowing smoke in my face. Assholes.


----------



## Recel (Feb 5, 2013)

I smoke. I don't care if it ruins my health, but I always stand clear of other people. For one, I don't like to smoke around others, even other smokers, and two, I don't like the company of people in general.
I smoke because it's small puffs of relief from my life. And I can't even remember when and why I started.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 5, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> It's a chemical intake with a chemical response.
> Same as any other drug.


I've tried smoking ciggs maybe thrice
All it managed to do was make me cough my lungs out, leave my throat sore/"burned" for hours , and give me smoker breath and a funny taste in my mouth
then I read people find it relaxing
I can see how some might feel that way


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 5, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I've tried smoking ciggs maybe thrice
> All it managed to do was make me cough my lungs out, leave my throat sore/"burned" for hours , and give me smoker breath and a funny taste in my mouth
> then I read people find it relaxing
> I can see how some might feel that way


It's going to have a different kind of response to different people.
Just like drinking or other drugs.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't really smoke, but I actually like it. Almost everybody on my mother's side of the family smokes, and so do a bunch of my friends. I've been second-hand smoking pretty steadily since I was 6, and I like the smell. It's so familiar and calming. I've taken a drag or two while at some parties (I really enjoyed the menthol), and the only thing that really bothers me is the aftertaste, which I can wash down with whatever I'm drinking anyway. I won't start, though...it's a pretty expensive habit, and I've heard from a couple people it's harder to quit than heroin.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 5, 2013)

Azure said:


> More than any of you, on either account. Don't like it? Fuck away from me then and quit your bellyaching, and if I hear somebody go ewwwww cigarettes in the street, I try to blow some love their way because fuck you too you prude ass bitch.


I'd make a point to stare at you with utter contempt and disgust


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

Azure said:


> More than any of you, on either account. Don't like it? Fuck away from me then and quit your bellyaching, and if I hear somebody go ewwwww cigarettes in the street, I try to blow some love their way because fuck you too you prude ass bitch.


The best is when ppl walk by you when your smoking and do that fake nasty sounding cough, then reply with "you should get that cough checked out".  

Once I flicked my cig into this ladys purse passing by that did it.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't smoke. But I respect people who do, because Bill Hicks is awesome.

[yt]9_9NtA80qHg[/yt]


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> The best is when ppl walk by you when your smoking and do that fake nasty sounding cough, then reply with "you should get that cough checked out".
> 
> Once I flicked my cig into this ladys purse passing by that did it.



See, people like you are the reason hardline straight-edge kids exist and I dunno which I like more.


----------



## Plantar (Feb 5, 2013)

I've tried it twice or so in my 24 year existence. One was when I was hanging out with friends when we were leaving the mall, the other was at a party, my friends all were and I know I'm never gonna be able to afford it as a habit so I had one. It's one of those things I'd try with people around, just to fit in. I hate myself when I do, and I rarely hang out with friends who smoke but on the offchance I do, I wouldn't mind one.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> See, people like you are the reason hardline straight-edge kids exist and I dunno which I like more.


See I think the best line for when someone says "smoking kills" and I reply "so does not minding your own fucking business"


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 5, 2013)

A few people in here are giving obvious signs of overly emotional responses to trivial matters. You aren't any better than the furfag who tantrums when someone criticizes them for wearing a tail.

Petty behavior is childish all the same, and you ought to be ashamed for pretending to be adults and then behaving like this in turn.


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Light smoker. Mostly do it because of work now. Been looking around at those smokeless vaporizers.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Light smoker. Mostly do it because of work now. Been looking around at those smokeless vaporizers.


Do real good research, a lot of them suck.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't smoke. Never even touchedd a cigarette. The smell of it is horrendous. I don't want to smell bad just to look 'cool'
But if I ever succumb to smoking, I'll be smoking a pipe. Pipes make smoking more agreeable, as it is not a sign of douchiness and usually ones who smoke from a pipe are friendlier and smarter, though smoking in general is still stupid.

I HATE the smokers who smoke in narrow passageways or in bus queues. I don't want to smell your shit, smoke somewhere else.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't smoke.
The taste is disgusting and I've seen the terrors it does to your mouth.
The smokers in my city usually don't appear in parks or shopping areas so I don't mind them, but if I told anything to such people in other cities, they'd stab me.
A few people over the decade were stabbed, even killed because of comments on a youngster smoking beside them, or because they didn't have a cigarette to give.
Regardless of that I'm against passive smoking and try to create as much distance as possible from smokers, unless it's an absolute must to stay beside them.
I'd very much like to get a bit more fit in order to protect myself from stab attempts, and carelessly tell people that they're disgusting.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 5, 2013)

I never wanted to start, but i wanted to know what is so good about it, so i tryed it a couple of times, and it feelt like shit.

They probably have same hypocrite effect on peaople, like, reading books makes stupid people look smart, like, cigarettes make lame people look cool.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't smoke. Never even touchedd a cigarette. The smell of it is horrendous. I don't want to smell bad just to look 'cool'
> But if I ever succumb to smoking, I'll be smoking a pipe. Pipes make smoking more agreeable, as it is not a sign of douchiness and usually ones who smoke from a pipe are friendlier and smarter, though smoking in general is still stupid.
> 
> I HATE the smokers who smoke in narrow passageways or in bus queues. I don't want to smell your shit, smoke somewhere else.


Unfortunately here in the states we have these things called hipsters.  A lot of them smoke pipes to be cool and different just like someone would try to be cool by smoking cigs.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been a very passionate passive smoker for most of my life.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 5, 2013)

I've tried a cigarette once or twice. It's ok. Certainly not worth the smell, the lowered voice, and the lung cancer. I've just never had much of an oral fixation but you do have to admit that for some strange reason...it does look cool/sexy. 

 What I really hate is tobacco chewing. My grandfather used to do that his whole life and its utterly disgusting.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 5, 2013)

I've never smoked a cigarette in my life. I figured it'd be a bad idea ever since I walked into the bathrooms at school, the place was so full of smoke you could barely see... I almost passed out so I guess I couldn't handle smoking them


----------



## BRN (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't turn down cigarettes I'm offered. They're pleasant with good company, like a drink. 

I just don't buy my own - don't want to set myself a precedent. It's fine as a social activity, I just don't need yet another vice. So TeenageAngst can buy me a cigar or four when I visit, and I'll buy the pizza.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Unfortunately here in the states we have these things called hipsters.  A lot of them smoke pipes to be cool and different just like someone would try to be cool by smoking cigs.


That's not cool. Looking like a hobo or a fruitcake and smoking a pipe is not good. However, a proper gentleman with a suit or a fancy coat can smoke pipe freely imo.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 5, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> A few people in here are giving obvious signs of overly emotional responses to trivial matters. You aren't any better than the furfag who tantrums when someone criticizes them for wearing a tail.
> 
> Petty behavior is childish all the same, and you ought to be ashamed for pretending to be adults and then behaving like this in turn.



And furries wonder why people call them autistic.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> However, a proper gentleman with a suit or a fancy coat can smoke pipe freely imo.


That is the only way to smoke in my book.


----------



## Nibo (Feb 5, 2013)

Poison myself? No. If I'm with a friend who smokes I just stay away. Dad smokes a lot and stinks because of it, so I'm constantly avoiding him when he's around >_>
I'm not the right person to talk to about this thing :V It's way too personal - I absolutely hate it.


----------



## sunshyne (Feb 5, 2013)

I used to smoke about a pack every 2-3 days, but I quit around New Year's in return for my best friend quitting drinking, which he REALLY needed to do (much more than I needed to quit smoking). I only miss it sometimes. I don't mind it when people do, as long as it's not blown right in my face and they don't just throw the butts somewhere in the open.

But I'll tell you this, nothing's more obnoxious than a militant, holier-than-thou reformed ex-smoked. Good lord...


----------



## Bliss (Feb 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> However, a proper gentleman with a suit or a fancy coat can smoke pipe freely imo.


Hypocrisy of the whores of Babylon. :V


----------



## PapayaShark (Feb 5, 2013)

I get a bad headache and can hardly breathe when walking past someone who is smoking, so I don't think smoking would be such a good idea.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 5, 2013)

I've never smoked, and never will for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> Hypocrisy of the whores of Babylon. :V


Silence, Witch!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> The best is when ppl walk by you when your smoking and do that fake nasty sounding cough, then reply with "you should get that cough checked out".
> 
> Once* I flicked my cig into this ladys purse* passing by that did it.



I'm searching for a :V face but I can't find one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 5, 2013)

FaF in generally smokes dick.

But cigarettes?


----------



## Namba (Feb 5, 2013)

Sometimes I wish I smoked.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Sometimes I wish I smoked.



Why?


----------



## Namba (Feb 5, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Why?


Because dammit, I lack a bad habit that kinda makes any sort of sense.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 5, 2013)

I smoke, I blame certain people I know for that ,but it was my decision. People ask if I want to die young or something, I tell them im going to die no matter what ,I really dont care when. my advice  to non-smokers, keep non-smoking. You probably actualy cherish your lives.


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 5, 2013)

Furcade said:


> If you don't smoke, how do you feel about friends that do? Are you actively involved in preventing people from smoking?
> 
> Discuss!




I don't smoke personally. I have friends who do and the way I feel about it is that if they want to, they can, but if the smoke starts to get to me and make me cough I have the right to respectfully excuse myself to cleaner air. XD Now if a friend is considering starting to smoke as a means of stress relief or to alleviate peer pressure I will encourage them not to do so because the negative health effects are not worth risking for the sake of acceptance, and there's much healthier ways to relieve stress than using a cigarette as a crutch. But once they've started smoking, I consider that their decision and only intervene again if this friend asks for help quitting. 

I figure that coming across like you're trying to control what a person does or judging them for it has the opposite effect of any "help" you were trying to give...it makes the person feel controlled or judged which only makes them want to do it more in order to assert themselves. Accepting someone and allowing them their choices opens the door to them rationally thinking about that choice, and if they still choose to do so, well, you haven't lost a friend over something as silly as smoking. Care but don't control.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Because dammit, I lack a bad habit that kinda makes any sort of sense.



Take up Nose-picking. It's much healthier.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 5, 2013)

DarthLeopard said:


> my advice  to non-smokers, keep non-smoking. You probably actualy cherish your lives.


Not really, I'm still a pessimistic,cynical cunt
...
With healthy lungs and teeth
Hahaha


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 5, 2013)

I have never smoked a cigarette in my life. However I have a couple ash trays in my apartment for my friends and family who do smoke. As it is not often that anyone comes round to visit I don't mind the odd cig being smoked in here. I neither encourage it or discourage it. We all know the risks and it's up to a smoker if they want to risk their health.


----------



## sunshyne (Feb 5, 2013)

DarthLeopard said:


> I smoke, I blame certain people I know for that ,but it was my decision. People ask if I want to die young or something, I tell them im going to die no matter what ,I really dont care when. my advice  to non-smokers, keep non-smoking. You probably actualy cherish your lives.



You'd have to have an impressive habit to die YOUNG from smoking. Dying middle-aged is a real possibility, however.


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 5, 2013)

I used to smoke socially when I was a younger teenager. I never actually got addicted to nicotine so I could literally "stop whenever I wanted". I picked up smoking E-cigs recently, and again have not gotten addicted to the nicotine. I do it mainly now for a little stress relief, and the fact blowing out the smoke makes me feel pretty snazzy.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2013)

Leviticus said:


> I used to smoke socially when I was a younger teenager. I never actually got addicted to nicotine so I could literally "stop whenever I wanted". I picked up smoking E-cigs recently, and again have not gotten addicted to the nicotine. I do it mainly now for a little stress relief, and the fact blowing out the smoke makes me feel pretty snazzy.


The addiction will sneak up on you. It always does with cigs.
And oh the times I've heard: "I can quit whenever I want" and they just couldn't do it.


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The addiction will sneak up on you. It always does with cigs.
> And oh the times I've heard: "I can quit whenever I want" and they just couldn't do it.



I no longer smoke either e-cigs or real cigarettes. And oh me too. I watched my dad, a smoker of 40 years, literally smoke himself broke and almost to death. Props to him though, he quit cold turkey one day after he ran out of his carton, and hasn't smoked since.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 5, 2013)

I quit. I used to dip, and I used to smoke, but I replaced a pack a day with a pot of coffee.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 5, 2013)

No- I'm too young to purchase cigarettes. I was raised around them, so I don't go "Oh eww, those give you cancer," I'm more "Dude, whatever. Just don't be upwind."


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm searching for a :V face but I can't find one.


Naw it happened when I was in my early 20s.  I was flicking it AT her but it just went right in her purse.  She was being a cunt so I didn't feel so bad about it.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Feb 5, 2013)

Never smoked before and never will. I don't know why you would want to go and ruin your body by doing it anyways.


----------



## Furcade (Feb 5, 2013)

My only smoking experience was this one time about six months ago. A friend at school found a cigarette while we had a dilapidated "study room" to ourselves one afternoon. We sorta wondered if it was real. I was a bit like "whatever" (I sure didn't want to try it and we didn't have anything to light it with anyway), but my friend didn't give up so easily. I left the room for a while, and came back to find him smoking it on a lounge, having managed to light it with a freakin' toaster*. It was an actual cigarette (which surprised me, because there was this one guy who liked to bring fake cigarettes to school to shock people), and it nearly killed him. He had a suck (or whatever) and spent the next half an hour coughing his lungs up. So that was the last time he'll do that for a while.

Anyway, a couple of you have indicated that you retaliate to people on the street who confront you on your smoking. The first responder to this thread and a couple of others have indicated that they are allergic or otherwise have severe reactions to cigarette smoke inhalation. How does that make you feel?

*: "Genius and madness are two sides of the same coin", I guess.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The addiction will sneak up on you. It always does with cigs.
> And oh the times I've heard: "I can quit whenever I want" and they just couldn't do it.


So true.  
The only way I was even able to start to quit was from using a ecig.  I had to go through 4-5 different types/brands to find one that actually worked and took the edge off.




Furcade said:


> My only smoking experience was this one time about six months ago. A friend at school found a cigarette while we had a dilapidated "study room" to ourselves one afternoon. We sorta wondered if it was real. I was a bit like "whatever" (I sure didn't want to try it and we didn't have anything to light it with anyway), but my friend didn't give up so easily. I left the room for a while, and came back to find him smoking it on a lounge, having managed to light it with a freakin' toaster*. It was an actual cigarette (which surprised me, because there was this one guy who liked to bring fake cigarettes to school to shock people), and it nearly killed him. He had a suck (or whatever) and spent the next half an hour coughing his lungs up. So that was the last time he'll do that for a while.
> 
> Anyway, a couple of you have indicated that you retaliate to people on the street who confront you on your smoking. The first responder to this thread and a couple of others have indicated that they are allergic or otherwise have severe reactions to cigarette smoke inhalation. How does that make you feel?
> 
> *: "Genius and madness are two sides of the same coin", I guess.


you never smoke a cig that you just randomly found.  Cigs go stale if they are out in the open and become poisonous.  Even a veteran smoker smoking a stale cig will make them cough their nuts out of their mouths.


----------



## Jags (Feb 5, 2013)

Used to when i was in college, broke before the habit got too bad. It was lucky really, my entire family was smoking at the time and they were heavily addicted for many years. 

That said, i can't go more than an hour or two without some form of caffeine. better, but not entirely perfect...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

I hate getting shit from people when I'm smoking my ecig saying how I'm still poisoning myself with the nicotine.  
Bullshit.  Nicotine is just as harmful to your body as caffeine is. Ecig is just distilled water, VG(vegitable glycol)or PG(propolyne glycol)or a percentage mix, nicotine, and *flavoring.

*the flavoring being no more harmful than any kind of flavoring you find in food or drink.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I hate getting shit from people when I'm smoking my ecig saying how I'm still poisoning myself with the nicotine.
> Bullshit.  Nicotine is just as harmful to your body as caffeine is. Ecig is just distilled water, nicotine and *flavoing.
> 
> *the flavoring being no more harmful than any kind of flavoring you find in food or drink.



Please explain to me how caffeine is just as fucking harmful to the body as nicotine, cause I'd so love to fucking know.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 5, 2013)

Quite frankly, I think that non-smokers who give shit to smokers for no reason other than their smokers are just as bad as the smokers who are disrespectful. If a smoker is not doing anything disrespectful leave them alone. At least that is the way I see it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Please explain to me how caffeine is just as fucking harmful to the body as nicotine, cause I'd so love to fucking know.


For fucks sake calm down...

Its all in the dosage.  High levels of caffeine is toxic, and high levels of nicotine is toxic.  Same with water and table salt.

While nicotine can be more addictive, so is caffeine.  
Also I'm talking about nicotine by itself, not a cig.

http://www.tobaccoharmreduction.org/faq/nicotine.htm


----------



## Furcade (Feb 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> you never smoke a cig that you just randomly found.  Cigs go stale if they are out in the open and become poisonous.  Even a veteran smoker smoking a stale cig will make them cough their nuts out of their mouths.



I thought this might be the case. Hence the madness part of the equation. I can't even remember where he found it. Anyway, he's still alive and to my knowledge not coughing up blood, so I assume he's okay.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> High levels of caffeine is toxic



Wasn't there a research about it?
If you take a few cups in a short time period you'll feel bad, but to have enough caffeine to kill you you'd have to drink between 70-100 cups. Good luck with that.

The point is that by drinking more coffee, you're going to stay awake and drink more coffee, while by inhaling nicotine inside cigarettes you're encouraging yourself to also take in all of the other various poisons in cigarettes. 
By themselves they're probably just addictive chemicals, that like all other chemicals, in high dosages, are harmful in some way or another.
"Water poisoning", more accurately hemolysis, doesn't work the same way as high dosages of addictive chemicals, and will not happen so long you maintain a steady balance of salts in your blood. If you could drink water that has the same percentage of salts as your plasma, maybe it'd work... you'd have to go to the bathroom a lot though 

Conclusion: Do not smoke water


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 5, 2013)

High levels of anything that effects the state of your body can be toxic


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

Afterimage said:


> Wasn't there a research about it?
> If you take a few cups in a short time period you'll feel bad, but to have enough caffeine to kill you you'd have to drink between 70-100 cups. Good luck with that.
> 
> The point is that by drinking more coffee, you're going to stay awake and drink more coffee, while by inhaling nicotine inside cigarettes you're encouraging yourself to also take in all of the other various poisons in cigarettes.
> ...


Yeah but I was talking about nicotine by itself like in a ecig, not mixed in with the hundreds of other chemicals in a cigarette.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Yeah but I was talking about nicotine by itself, not mixed in with the hundreds of other chemicals in a cigarette.



I'm having a hard time thinking about what would happen if you just injected nicotine into yourself.
You would get addicted, but without any way of satisfying your addiction.
Automatic withdrawal?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

> =Afterimage;3145524]I'm having a hard time thinking about what would happen if you just injected nicotine into yourself.
> You would get addicted, but without any way of satisfying your addiction.
> Automatic withdrawal?


Nicotine is absorbed into the blood through the lungs either by standard methods like a cigarette or an ecig.  Then there are the patches and gum that are absorbed into the blood as well.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 5, 2013)

Afterimage said:


> I'm having a hard time thinking about what would happen if you just injected nicotine into yourself.
> You would get addicted, but without any way of satisfying your addiction.
> Automatic withdrawal?



As long as it gets into your system the addiction would be satisfied, at  least until you needed the next fix. But, you would probably OD by  injecting straight nicotine into your blood stream so it probably be would be a moot point.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> As long as it gets into your system the addiction would be satisfied, at  least until you needed the next fix. But, you would probably OD by  injecting straight nicotine into your blood stream so it probably be would be a moot point.


If someone was actually dumb enough to do that for nicotine is imagine they would dilute it with water like one would do with heroin.


----------



## Furcade (Feb 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> If someone was actually dumb enough to do that for nicotine is imagine they would dilute it with water like one would do with heroin.



People dilute heroin with water? Interesting. But even if you diluted nicotine, it would still kill you. The LD50 is ridiculously small.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> If someone was actually dumb enough to do that for nicotine is imagine they would dilute it with water like one would do with heroin.



Ya, that's true.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 5, 2013)

Sometimes I feel tempted to give into smoking daily to see and prove to myself I can quit whenever I'd like, and if I'd eventually find any enjoyment in it.
I feel I cannot comprehend how addictive or "relaxing" it really is until I've been through it myself. It honestly sounds like a gross exageration to me.
How the balls is coughing up smoke and having a sore throat relaxing?


----------



## Furcade (Feb 5, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Sometimes I feel tempted to give into smoking daily to see and prove to myself I can quit whenever I'd like, and if I'd eventually find any enjoyment in it.
> I feel I cannot comprehend how addictive or "relaxing" it really is until I've been through it myself. It honestly sounds like a gross exageration to me.
> How the balls is coughing up smoke and having a sore throat relaxing?



I wouldn't mind spending a day in the brain of an addict (of anything, really), just to see how strong the drive to get the next hit is.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2013)

Furcade said:


> I wouldn't mind spending a day in the brain of an addict (of anything, really), just to see how strong the drive to get the next hit is.



Depending on the person and substance my guess is it falls between 'hungry' and 'next breath'.



Hinalle K. said:


> Sometimes I feel tempted to give into smoking  daily to see and prove to myself I can quit whenever I'd like, and if  I'd eventually find any enjoyment in it.
> I feel I cannot comprehend how addictive or "relaxing" it really is  until I've been through it myself. It honestly sounds like a gross  exageration to me.
> How the balls is coughing up smoke and having a sore throat relaxing?




The relaxation is chemical. Nictonine acts as a stimulant in low concentrations much like ingesting caffeine or chewing coca [both of which have similar biological functions to my knowledge- as insectisides]*
They usually overwhelm insects nervous systems and the like, but for humans it provides an energy boost, but when that boost runs out you pay the debt for it..but you can avoid that by lighting up another smoke, or tipping back another cup of coffee. 

Coffee's relatively safe in comparrison, as is Coca leaf, so I don't mind those. Unfortunately ciggs are proven to cause health defects.



*I need proof for coca


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

Furcade said:


> People dilute heroin with water? Interesting. But even if you diluted nicotine, it would still kill you. The LD50 is ridiculously small.


Yeah, depending on the potency and the user, but that subject shouldn't be talked about here.


----------



## Furcade (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, I mean we can give a qualitative assessment with words of how addicted someone is to a given substance, but in order to fully comprehend the extent of a serious addiction, first-hand experience would give the greatest understanding.

Which is too bad, because consciousness-transferring technology isn't really a thing.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 5, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Depending on the person and substance my guess is it falls between 'hungry' and 'next breath'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't drink coke or coffee either.
Damn.
Guess I wouldn't mind spending a day in the body of an addict as well. Quitting sounds so simple to me.
Maybe I'll smoke every day for one or two weeks and see how that goes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I don't drink coke or coffee either.
> Damn.
> Guess I wouldn't mind spending a day in the body of an addict as well. Quitting sounds so simple to me.
> Maybe I'll smoke every day for one or two weeks and see how that goes.



Coke no longer contains coca anyway. Although it does have caffeine.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 5, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Coke no longer contains coca anyway. Although it does have caffeine.


How long does it take for one to develop an addiction to nicotine, anyway?


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 5, 2013)

That's right FaF! Feed that cancer!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 5, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> How long does it take for one to develop an addiction to nicotine, anyway?


It really depends on the person.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 5, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> How long does it take for one to develop an addiction to nicotine, anyway?



I was told ~9 cigarettes at school

I have no idea if that is right or consistant between individuals.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 5, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> How long does it take for one to develop an addiction to nicotine, anyway?



It depends on the individual, I've heard anywhere from one cig to several, but I don;t know how accurate that is.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, it can't be consistent.
I've had about three in the past and didn't feel a thing. I'll try it consistently for a period of time and see how it goes one of these days. What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Azure (Feb 5, 2013)

Furcade said:


> People dilute heroin with water? Interesting. But even if you diluted nicotine, it would still kill you. The LD50 is ridiculously small.


People only dilute heroin with water when they intend to shoot it because the impurities burn away in the bubbling water without the vapor point of the drug being reached, making it much safer . Otherwise it would all just burn away on the spoon and the you are fucked:v



Hinalle K. said:


> I'd make a point to stare at you with utter contempt and disgust


Just another day for me mang. Attention of that sort just makes my smugshield at least 100 times stronger



d.batty said:


> The best is when ppl walk by you when your smoking and do that fake nasty sounding cough, then reply with "you should get that cough checked out".
> 
> Once I flicked my cig into this ladys purse passing by that did it.


I flick cigarettes at people who say silly passive aggressive shit about me or anything I do. My favorite was some black dude who though he was mad thug or some shit, he said "PUT THAT SHIT OUT AROUND MY DAUGHTER". I flicked my butt at him and told him he was lucky I didn't put it out on her. Guess what he did? Not a fucking thing. I lit another one to spite him, because it's a public space and you can always fuck off. People who cough at me, I just make loud comments about having TB and then start hacking away, usually sends em running, at the least it wipes the smug off of their face.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh Azure, but you are so wicked.


----------



## Feralkaite (Feb 5, 2013)

I could never smoke, both my parents are chain-smokers and I can barely get away from it in my own house. I understand smoking as a way to releave stress or a way to take time "coooling down" but people like my parents use it as an excuse to avoid issues or responsibilities, which sucks because than I get stuck having to do it all. If you start to believe that "smoking time " is more valuable than being with your own family than it's probably a sign you should stop. Not saying this is the case with all people but from experience it's what i've come to believe.


----------



## 905 (Feb 5, 2013)

I could never dig cigarettes, always felt sick from smoking them so aside for perhaps 2 or 3, I've not smoked them and don't plan on it. But, that aside, I do smoke.. cigars, hookah, cigarillos, assorted other substances and a pipe once in a while. So, I suppose I'm boned either way. I just don't know, I've done a few different things, and nicotine always made me feel like hell. I got a friend who has this 'super dose' tobacco stuff for lack of a better description, that according to its label is 50x nicotine as found in cigarettes, and he smokes it out of a spoon like its noffin. I have no idea how he can do it, but alas, the lad is also a chimney, smoking a pack a day and rolling his own so I bet that helps.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 5, 2013)

Feralkaite said:


> snip


How did he manage that
Banned within a day, that takes some dedication


----------

